

Fake Reviews launched Flappy to the App Store? See for yourself - seangee
https://sensortower.com/ios/us/dong-nguyen/app/flappy-bird/642099621#review-stats

======
narfquat
Look at some of the comments for Satan. They all sound like they were created
from the same prompt list and have the same tone/sentiment.

Actually, the sheer number and proportion of reviews with the word Satan in it
is ridiculously high...

Also doing a keyword search for "evil genius" is pretty fishy to me...

~~~
ionwake
someone happened regarding its propagation but I don't believe it is related
to those reviews.

